# Another "jumper"



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

Here my story: I've been jumping/competing for a few years when I was younger but haven't been even close to a jump in probably 10 years.
My gelding, Timber, a 12 year old QH/TB cross, has, as far as I know, never jumped. He's a western horse all the way and loves cattle.

For a few months now I was thinking about trying some jumps on him. A friend brought some of her old ones for me to pratice with and here we go:

The second "jumping sesson" in a week, and I found out that Timber is bored with little jumps and only starts to pick up his feet when the bar is at 2 1/2 feet or more... 

I can't describe how great it felt to jump again. So concidering he's a newbie and I'm rusty, what do you guys think?


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow, you two look really great! Considering, you haven't jumped for 10 years. And your horse looks a natural. =].


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Seconded, you guys look good. You leg is coming back a bit far, some of that might be from using muscles you don't use as much on the flat...your body position overall looks pretty good from the angle. Love your horse, he's a beaut.


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

you guys look great together!

i also hink your leg is coming back a bit too much but other then that you guys look fantastic.

keep practising and working with your horse on jumps. promise you'll post some pics of you guys after a bit more practice?


----------



## Gold_Treasure (Aug 12, 2007)

Isn't that kind of high for a begginer horse?


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks guys! I will keep an eye on my leg position!


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

Willow said:


> krazi_katie said:
> 
> 
> > keep practising and working with your horse on jumps. promise you'll post some pics of you guys after a bit more practice?
> ...





Gold_Treasure said:


> Isn't that kind of high for a begginer horse?


I don't think so :wink: He loved every minute of it! And don't forget, he's not a young horse anymore! He's a well trained 12 year old! :wink:


----------



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

Please, please please wear a helmet, especially when jumping! I have worked in an ICU and head injuries are devastating. I don't care how calm the horse or talented the rider, falls happen. I don't care if you think they are ugly or hot - they are alot prettier than a ventilator breathing for you and alot cooler than hyperthermia from injury to the hypothalamus. PLEASE - every time, every ride...I don't want to see any of my HorseForum buddies in my hospital!!!


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

You are totally right, it is dangerous and anything could happen at anytime... heck, I could fall over my own feet and brake my skull! (yea, that would be typical me!! :roll: ) 

I agree, I'd put a helmet on a my child's head as well (if I had any :wink: ) 

When I started riding, in 1982 or 83, the helmets had only an elastic band under the chin and it was only mandatory at show jumping events. We never trained the horses with helmets on neither did we ride on trails with helmets. Safety vests were not even available back then. 

So, I basicly grew up just beeing careful, knowing what I was doing and luckily I never had a bad experience. 
The only time I fell off and got hurt, was a fall on my shoulder (hair line fracture on the neck) and a helmet woudn't have helped then either. 

It's like riding a bike, back when I was a kid, we didn't even have any helmets nor did we have seat belts in the cars... 

I do understand you see a lot of accidents beenig a nurse and I understand your concerns! 

And something else: I belive it's more dangerous to trail ride then jump. On the trail you're most of the times not focused and not ready when your horse shy's or jumps sideways. At least when training a horse, you're focused on it!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Very nice scope over the jump!! To reply to nurse, i agree. It doesn't matter if you are a great rider (which it looks like you are) you always have to wear a 'crash helmet'. We aren't trying to eat you but please, we care about you and your safty.

By the way, nice horse :wink:


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

I didn't even notice you didn't have a hat on. :shock: .


----------



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

I agree totally about the trail being at least equally dangerous. In fact, now that I have seen the things I have seen I do not get on one without a helmet regardless of what I am doing! You just never know!


----------



## Gold_Treasure (Aug 12, 2007)

Willow said:


> Willow said:
> 
> 
> > krazi_katie said:
> ...


I never said he was a young horse. I'm just saying if hes never jumped before, i would say thats kind of high.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

Definitely have to agree with Gold. Even though he's older and a well-trained horse, he needs to build up those muscles for jumping. You start out with ground poles, then move up to a cross rail. You need to take your time with him if you want him to last. I understand you're eager to get back into it, but you're trying to do too much too soon. 

If you want to be jumping higher, maybe you can get another horse to jump while you bring him along. 

He does have good form over the jump! :wink:


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

I mentioned that, the day we took these pics, was his 3th time jumping. I meant "jumping" which (to me) does not include ground work with poles, cavalettis and cross rails. 
So seeing him jump 85cm doesn't mean I pulled him out of the field and chased him over the jump!

I really feel a bit attacked here  

I've been around show jumpers all my life and rode/trained horses who competed on the international level. I guess I do have a bit of an idea of what I'm doing. :wink: 

I entered this photo in the "critique" forum to get an idea, if my seat is still ok after a almost 10 year break...

I'm sorry if I seem to be a bit "sensitive" about this but i just had to say it!

So, now I feel better :wink:


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry... If you've already done all the other stuff with the horse, then you're fine!! 

Maybe you could show some pics from more of the side view. At that angle, it's kind of hard to tell your position. From what I can see though, it looks good. And, as I said, your horse has good form over the jump.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

I think in your second picture you need to center yourself in the saddle a lliiiiittle more and push our arms a little farther up the neck. Jeeze, after ten years, and thats pretty good! :wink:


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree, more of a release over the jump would be good.


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

i do agree with everyong with the ground poles etc.but if the horse can jump high why not,some horses only respect jumps when they are bigger asnd this horse seems to be respecting them as it is higher.she knows what she is talking about obviously.
right your lower leg needs to come foward a bit but i know its hard to keep foward and you need to give with your hands a bit more.


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks guys for your input! I'll definitely work on that!!


----------

